# Taking my Vape to the next level



## CHase (29/11/17)

OK, so currently I am using a Smok Procolor device with a whole host of different coils from Smok and i am wanting to improve my vaping experience and also start tinkering around a little.

Do i got RDA or RTA ? Dripping seems like a mission or not possible when you are out and about, RTA not as good flavour / Airflow as RDA but has a big old tank to store liquid ..... (all though my own research and probably wrong  )

So that got me thinking, why not go for an RDTA and get the best of both worlds. Is it really that simple that one device can give you the benefits of a tank and and the flavor of dripping ? If so which device should i go for.

Maybe i am being silly and should just go with something like the Ammit 25 and get great flavour and a tank.

Seems like such a difficult purchase .... Help please

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (29/11/17)

I’ve noticed over time that my rdta’s were guzzlers and not very economical on juice... for be the flavour on my rda’s always come out tops but I do have a reload rta inbound to compare which I’ll be getting tomorrow wooohoooo...

My honest and genuine advice is to get a squonker, the world becomes a better place, it makes life so much more fun and the experience is amazing hahaha, but that’s just my 2c

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (29/11/17)

Well there is always the rdta/rda combo tanks you get, will let you try both worlds with one purchase and from there you can decide which one you prefer more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CHase (29/11/17)

@Jengz Thanks for throwing more doubt into my mind  I am assuming its like and RDA experience with bottom feeding bottle / tank. Sorry i have done very little research on this stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (29/11/17)

Following... I have been having the same questions rolling around my head for some time now. Squonking seems to be the best of both worlds.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (29/11/17)

RDA'S do offer the best flavor and vapor production however dripping can be inconvenient at times. Bottom Feeding (BF Devices) like the RSQ by Hotcig (Available at @Sir Vape) offer you the option of using the RDA with the convinience of never having to drip. You put your eliquid into a bottle and squeeze the bottle whenever you need to drip.

RDTA'S are not the same as RDA's. They don't really provide the same excellent flavor as an RDA but they still pretty good. They do beat RTA's but do not beat RDA's. Building and wicking an RDTA is really simple and you don't get leaking which makes it better than an RTA to some extent. Some good RDTA's to look at are the Merlin RDTA, iJoy 5. 

An RTA does require some skills in wicking properly as it could lead to dry hits and leaking if not wicked correctly. RTA's such as the OBS Engine and Engine Nano or the Geekvape Zeus are good RTA's to start with as they have top airflow which means they cannot leak. Do note that with these, the flavor isn't as good as the RDTA or RDA although some RTA's can outperform an RDTA.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CHase (29/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Well there is always the rdta/rda combo tanks you get, will let you try both worlds with one purchase and from there you can decide which one you prefer more


 Oh hell, tell me more please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (29/11/17)

CHase said:


> @Jengz Thanks for throwing more doubt into my mind  I am assuming its like and RDA experience with bottom feeding bottle / tank. Sorry i have done very little research on this stuff.



Yeah, as explained above, the hotcig looks great, I have the vt inbox which is going for R1100 currently at theecigstore, for me it’s great value because it has the dna chipset in it.

I was also in this debate many months ago and the began squonking and now I don’t think I’ll get a better experience, even though I still buy gear to try and get that better experience

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## CHase (29/11/17)

daniel craig said:


> RDA'S do offer the best flavor and vapor production however dripping can be inconvenient at times. Bottom Feeding (BF Devices) like the RSQ by Hotcig (Available at @Sir Vape) offer you the option of using the RDA with the convinience of never having to drip. You put your eliquid into a bottle and squeeze the bottle whenever you need to drip.
> 
> RDTA'S are not the same as RDA's. They don't really provide the same excellent flavor as an RDA but they still pretty good. They do beat RTA's but do not beat RDA's. Building and wicking an RDTA is really simple and you don't get leaking which makes it better than an RTA to some extent. Some good RDTA's to look at are the Merlin RDTA, iJoy 5.
> 
> An RTA does require some skills in wicking properly as it could lead to dry hits and leaking if not wicked correctly. RTA's such as the OBS Engine and Engine Nano or the Geekvape Zeus are good RTA's to start with as they have top airflow which means they cannot leak. Do note that with these, the flavor isn't as good as the RDTA or RDA although some RTA's can outperform an RDTA.



Thanks for the very informative post. If i can deduce this. Bottom feeding is best way to get great flavor and be mobile as you don't need to keep dripping. But then i am assuming you cannot drip like a traditional RDA because the liquid would have to come from the bottle underneath ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/17)

CHase said:


> Thanks for the very informative post. If i can deduce this. Bottom feeding is best way to get great flavor and be mobile as you don't need to keep dripping. But then i am assuming you cannot drip like a traditional RDA because the liquid would have to come from the bottle underneath ?


you can do both
squonk whatever is in the bottle and drip when you feel like a different flavor.
Squonking is just better

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig (29/11/17)

Yes as @BioHAZarD said you can do both.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CHase (29/11/17)

Looks like Squonking is the best way forward with the smallest sacrifices all round.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## 87hunter (29/11/17)

My Goon LP RDA is best for flavour in my small but growing collection. 
I have an ijoy tornado RTA I enjoy, but its difficult to get the wick right.
I use the Tornado when driving and treat my RDA like a good whiskey at night. Take my time, chill, drip and enjoy the flavour.
Monday I will be able to comment on squonking and RDTA's. Watching the post like a hawk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CHase (29/11/17)

@BioHAZarD @daniel craig @Jengz 

Which Regulated Mod would guys recommend ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/17)

CHase said:


> @BioHAZarD @daniel craig @Jengz
> 
> Which Regulated Mod would guys recommend ?


Hotcig RSQ is very good for the price

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## daniel craig (29/11/17)

CHase said:


> @BioHAZarD @daniel craig @Jengz
> 
> Which Regulated Mod would guys recommend ?


If you want to get into squonking, the CAPO BF kit offers everything you'll ever need and it's a good starter kit.

You can get the CAPO BF kit (includes a battery and an RDA) + Add a 100ml bottle of Pinkeye and check out using the promo code "PINK" @Sir Vape So you basically get everything you need plus a 100ml bottle of juice free for R1150.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (29/11/17)

CHase said:


> @BioHAZarD @daniel craig @Jengz
> 
> Which Regulated Mod would guys recommend ?


I haven’t used the rsq, I have the vt inbox v2 and it’s going for 50 bucks cheaper than the rsq at theecigstore... I love mine, all depends on each individual though but seeing that u in dbn, the rsq should be easier to get a hold of

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. B (29/11/17)

CHase said:


> OK, so currently I am using a Smok Procolor device with a whole host of different coils from Smok and i am wanting to improve my vaping experience and also start tinkering around a little.
> 
> Do i got RDA or RTA ? Dripping seems like a mission or not possible when you are out and about, RTA not as good flavour / Airflow as RDA but has a big old tank to store liquid ..... (all though my own research and probably wrong  )
> 
> ...



You need to weigh up the pro's and con's of each option and determine what you can live with:

RTA 
Pros - it's a tank so no need to drip all the time
Cons - normally reduced flavour production; normally less clouds and can be tough to wick

RDA
Pros - great flavour; great clouds; easy to wick
Cons - constantly having to drip is can be a nuisance; especially when driving 

RDTA
Pros - great flavour; great clouds; not terribly difficult to wick (depending on the RDTA)
Cons - most are juice guzzlers; especially at high watts

Squonking
Pros - RDA will be attached so great flavour; great clouds; easy to wick
Cons - most squonk mods are single battery mods; so you the battery wont last very long if you have a low ohm build.

For me personally, I use RDA's exclusively as I can live with the inconvenience of dripping. Plus I prefer low ohm builds so when I had a squonker I was constantly changing batteries which annoyed me so I wen't back to dual battery regulated mods. I would rather drip than change batteries all the time

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kev mac (30/11/17)

CHase said:


> OK, so currently I am using a Smok Procolor device with a whole host of different coils from Smok and i am wanting to improve my vaping experience and also start tinkering around a little.
> 
> Do i got RDA or RTA ? Dripping seems like a mission or not possible when you are out and about, RTA not as good flavour / Airflow as RDA but has a big old tank to store liquid ..... (all though my own research and probably wrong  )
> 
> ...


The Ammit 25 will give great flavor rda quality imo.I am a reformed "dripping junkie" the quality flavor wise in RTAs has improved leaps and bounds in the last couple of years making the drip a thing of the past for this guy.I do however enjoy a good Sqounk at times.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (1/12/17)

CHase said:


> Thanks for the very informative post. If i can deduce this. Bottom feeding is best way to get great flavor and be mobile as you don't need to keep dripping. But then i am assuming you cannot drip like a traditional RDA because the liquid would have to come from the bottle underneath ?


I really don't see a difference when sqounking compared to dripping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CHase (1/12/17)

Thanks everyone for the advice, i finally pulled the trigger on the Dead Rabbit RDA as i can use it with my current mod and it also has a bottom feed option so i can use it when i get my squonker  It looks pretty sick on my Pro Color I must say. Having some difficulties but I am sure i will eventually get it right 

Will get a Squonk mod soon just not sold on which one to pick up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/12/17)

@CHase . Before buying a squonk mod, do yourself a favour and take a look at @KZOR 's Youtube videos on squonk mods. He offers great info and is one of the most "un-influenced" reviewers out there. He is also local (is lekker) and the videos a light-hearted but useful. (search Kzor on Youtube).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CHase (1/12/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @CHase . Before buying a squonk mod, do yourself a favour and take a look at @KZOR 's Youtube videos on squonk mods. He offers great info and is one of the most "un-influenced" reviewers out there. He is also local (is lekker) and the videos a light-hearted but useful. (search Kzor on Youtube).


Awesome will do, thanks for the heads up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

CHase said:


> Awesome will do, thanks for the heads up



Or you can go here @CHase to find all of @KZOR 's vids
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-vids-capo-squonker-by-ijoy.t31189/

@KZOR makes excellent videos

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mr. B (1/12/17)

CHase said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice, i finally pulled the trigger on the Dead Rabbit RDA as i can use it with my current mod and it also has a bottom feed option so i can use it when i get my squonker  It looks pretty sick on my Pro Color I must say. Having some difficulties but I am sure i will eventually get it right
> 
> Will get a Squonk mod soon just not sold on which one to pick up.


Nice! I've got the SS Dead Rabbit with a green drip tip. I found it tricky to wick and place the coils in the exact position I wanted but when I got it right I couldn't put it down! Great purchase

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## CHase (2/12/17)

Mr. B said:


> Nice! I've got the SS Dead Rabbit with a green drip tip. I found it tricky to wick and place the coils in the exact position I wanted but when I got it right I couldn't put it down! Great purchase
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Any advice or maybe some pics you could share would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mr. B (2/12/17)

CHase said:


> Any advice or maybe some pics you could share would be greatly appreciated.



Sure.

My preferable way of coil placement and wicking is as follows:

1. I place my coils very high because I don't want the coils to block the airflow slots (I like wide open airflow). Basically if I look down the airflow slot I either can't see the coils or I can just about see the bottom of the coil.
2. I move my coils as far out as possible, but not too far out. The edge of my coils line up with the end of the positive and negative posts because if they go any further then it will touch the sides of the atty and short out
3. I don't use coils with a large diameter... 2.5mm is the maximum size I use because if I use 3mm or more then the coils will be too close together and I will get spit back
4. I wick the coils very tightly. If the wick isn't tight then there is also a risk for a lot of spit back and with my coil placements being so high the spit back burns like hell.

I'll upload pics when I get a chance later


----------



## Mr. B (2/12/17)

CHase said:


> Any advice or maybe some pics you could share would be greatly appreciated.


Ok here's the pics. I think this should help further explain what I meant












Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CHase (4/12/17)

Mr. B said:


> Ok here's the pics. I think this should help further explain what I meant
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Wow thanks so much for the pics man really appreciate it 

Looking at your pics your coil placement is way higher than mine currently are, i will def try that out on my next build.

Even with mine quite a bit lower than yours i fell its a rather warm vape. Yours must be very hot if having a few puffs ?


----------



## CHase (5/12/17)

@Mr. B

I find i am getting some spit back and lots of loud pops, its not all the time but it does happen and its irritating. You almost get too scared to suck on it at time as you don't know what you gonna get 

If you wouldn't mind taking a look at my pics and offering some advice that would be great.


----------



## Anneries (5/12/17)

CHase said:


> I find i am getting some spit back and lots of loud pops



I an confident that the spitback AND the pops are due to your twisted wire.

There was a lengthy discussion a year or so ago, about the popping on spaced coils, and the twisted coils amplifies it. IT is due to juice build up on the coil and between the wraps. When it heats up it boils and pops. Which causes both the spitting and the popping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CHase (5/12/17)

Anneries said:


> I an confident that the spitback AND the pops are due to your twisted wire.
> 
> There was a lengthy discussion a year or so ago, about the popping on spaced coils, and the twisted coils amplifies it. IT is due to juice build up on the coil and between the wraps. When it heats up it boils and pops. Which causes both the spitting and the popping.



Thanks for advice, could you recommend what i should use ?


----------



## Mr. B (7/12/17)

Anneries said:


> I an confident that the spitback AND the pops are due to your twisted wire.
> 
> There was a lengthy discussion a year or so ago, about the popping on spaced coils, and the twisted coils amplifies it. IT is due to juice build up on the coil and between the wraps. When it heats up it boils and pops. Which causes both the spitting and the popping.


I fully agree. A neat and tight fused clapton would work nicely because you would get less pops and spitback


----------



## Mr. B (7/12/17)

CHase said:


> Wow thanks so much for the pics man really appreciate it
> 
> Looking at your pics your coil placement is way higher than mine currently are, i will def try that out on my next build.
> 
> Even with mine quite a bit lower than yours i fell its a rather warm vape. Yours must be very hot if having a few puffs ?


To answer your question: yes I do get a very warm vape, but that's how I like it. I vape anywhere between 90w and 120w and I like the feeling of a hot vape. 

It's just personal preference but I know that some people won't like it that way


----------



## CHase (8/12/17)

Got everything working perfectly after i changed the coils and dropped the coils to the sides. This RDA is amazing, hit after hit no spit back and wow this thing can take a lot of juice  Great purchase.

Thanks guys.


----------

